# KA$H MONEY @ 13 wks



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

This is my Boy KA$H MONEY (2x Mo Money from Carolina Bully Farms)... along side my BT Roxy.....

Look at his BACK








Who said Bully's can't jump...:clap:








Playing with his Big (little) Sister















Kash @ about 4 wks (with Jim from Carolina Bully Farms)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

HEy bud your attachments not working for the photos. Works best to use a photo sharing site like photobucket. Thne copy paste the image code here...


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

So precious! What a pretty boy! Can't wait to see him grow!!:clap:


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> So precious! What a pretty boy! Can't wait to see him grow!!:clap:


Yeah I love seeing him grow...He is getting bigger by the day.. LOL

If you have not seen this yet, this is him @ 8 wks....Nice little video I put together... I'm going to make another one when he is about 6 months...

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/86194-my-bully-kash-money-8wks-old.html#post908810

He really is amazing, I love him... My Boston Terrier is trying to teach him the ropes on being a dog and around the house. It is so funny how he will just follow her and do what she does...


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

I know exactly what ya mean! 
What ya feeding him?
Tank eats 5 1/2 cups of 4health grain free beef and potato, 2 homegrown eggs, a tsp. of oil, and a 1/4 C. of warm water is added on cold days for breakfast, and some raw meat at night.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

I also feed frozen carrot slices for teething/ treats, and some peanut butter / beef hotdogs if he trains well that day.:angel:


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> I know exactly what ya mean!
> What ya feeding him?
> Tank eats 5 1/2 cups of 4health grain free beef and potato, 2 homegrown eggs, a tsp. of oil, and a 1/4 C. of warm water is added on cold days for breakfast, and some raw meat at night.


I feed Kash Money raw/dry...my routine is this.......

2 x times daily

1 cup of Puppies Blue Buffalo (Dry)
1/2 lb of Blue Ridge Beef puppie mix (Raw)
10 tsp of Ultra 24 (it is like a filler)
1 tablet (BullyMax) <<<< only one time a day >>>>
Mix all that together real good and just let him/her eat it. Once he is done I wait couple minutes and see if he wants to finish what he has left. If he does not want anymore, I will (refrigerate it (since it has raw meat in it) save it for a snack for him later in between his dinner time.... At dinner time I do the same mix, but with out Bully Max....

I also have a Boston Terrier, but I just feed her the Blue Buffalo,Her coat is real shinny...

_Bully Max_ I'm just testing out...some people like it some people hate it...only way for me to see if it works is try it... So I emailed them and they gave me 90 day sample... I read alot of good things about it and I also read it don't do anything and it is waste of money. So you make choice if you want to use it or not........


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

We're good on what we feed. Heck, if ya saw my guys...every last one a muscle bound freak! Lol!
In all honesty though it's the good food, farm life that's got 'em like that. 
I take it you're following breeder instructions?


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> We're good on what we feed. Heck, if ya saw my guys...every last one a muscle bound freak! Lol!
> In all honesty though it's the good food, farm life that's got 'em like that.
> I take it you're following breeder instructions?


No, I really don't follow anyone's instructions, I just do a lot of reading and look at and go see a lot of dogs, ask a lot of question and the real test is just test things out. If they keeping weight, staying healthy and looking good. I stick with it.......

I always use to stick with just Blue Buffalo, which is good and keeps them lean...I went with raw now cause I see it gives more of a thicker (healthy) look...


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm all for whole raw diet! We are raising NZ rabbits for pet food, and are currently looking into some fattier breeds.


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> I'm all for whole raw diet! We are raising NZ rabbits for pet food, and are currently looking into some fattier breeds.


I want to go fully raw, but I only keep the dry just in case, I have to have someone watch him... cause alot of people hate to touch the Raw...So he will still be able to eat the dry and he will be use to it (but in his mind he be like.."wheres the beef")

Plus what ever the dry don't have the raw will and Vice Versa...

But I was told when I mix dry to make sure there is not alot of protein in the dry, because the raw has alot and much better protein.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

That was good advice you got


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I ask why you guys feed so much and feel the need to mix raw and kibble? Also why all the fillers added? I would also be VERY VERY VERY careful of that bully max shit on a growing puppy. That stuff is terrible for their kidneys and livers and if you are feeding a proper diet you do not need that at all.



gsessons said:


> I feed Kash Money raw/dry...my routine is this.......
> 
> 2 x times daily
> 
> ...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute dogs


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

For my dog Tank it is not that much. He weighed in at 90#'s at 13 months. He poops once a day, twice if someone interrupts him. Lol! He's neither over weight, nor underweight. If I could get the Orijen (it's a 2 hour drive) out here I would be able to cut his portion, but the 4 health has some fillers -hence bigger portions. The eggs are added in for omega's, and coat health (he's on the rebound from grain allergies), a little oil for the same thing. We feed raw meats (we meaning here at our house) mainly to control the conditions his meat was raised in, and KNOW he's getting the best at least partially. Same thing I do with our family -some from the farm, some from the store  After all -he's my dog!! Lol!
Anyways, it works for us, we've fed like that since I was a little kid on my grandpa's farm, so I don't know what the "right way" to do it is, but I do know most of our dogs hit 16 years old barring disease, or accidents that were unforeseeable.
What do you feed?


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Can I ask why you guys feed so much and feel the need to mix raw and kibble? Also why all the fillers added? I would also be VERY VERY VERY careful of that bully max shit on a growing puppy. That stuff is terrible for their kidneys and livers and if you are feeding a proper diet you do not need that at all.


If you read the post you will see why I feed both... 
For the Bully Max..again I'm testing this out... I heard a lot of good on it... as well as bad, but I did not here from anyone on the good side or bad side that a dog had issue (health) while taking this or trust my dog would not be testing it out....If you heard of a dog or puppy having heatlh issues with this...show me and I would love to read about it..... The worst thing I heard about this is that it don't work and waste of money...
I'm pretty sure what ever you feed you dogs, someone will find something wrong on how you feed and what you. The best thing I can say ..... Is stick what works for you and your dogs... I had Dogs my whole life and they all seem to be good how I feed them. The only time I see a issue with feeding is when they don't like something they wont eat...so I play around until I find a feed they like....
I hope that helps and answer your question....


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Homesteader said:


> For my dog Tank it is not that much. He weighed in at 90#'s at 13 months. He poops once a day, twice if someone interrupts him. Lol! He's neither over weight, nor underweight. If I could get the Orijen (it's a 2 hour drive) out here I would be able to cut his portion, but the 4 health has some fillers -hence bigger portions. The eggs are added in for omega's, and coat health (he's on the rebound from grain allergies), a little oil for the same thing. We feed raw meats (we meaning here at our house) mainly to control the conditions his meat was raised in, and KNOW he's getting the best at least partially. Same thing I do with our family -some from the farm, some from the store  After all -he's my dog!! Lol!
> Anyways, it works for us, we've fed like that since I was a little kid on my grandpa's farm, so I don't know what the "right way" to do it is, but I do know most of our dogs hit 16 years old barring disease, or accidents that were unforeseeable.
> What do you feed?


Still seems like a lot but idk. I would love to see a picture of him, because 5 1/2 cups plus eggs and oil is a lot of calories. 
Youd get better results if you fed just raw but again, your dog lol

We feed 100% raw here atm.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

gsessons said:


> If you read the post you will see why I feed both...
> For the Bully Max..again I'm testing this out... I heard a lot of good on it... as well as bad, but I did not here from anyone on the good side or bad side that a dog had issue (health) while taking this or trust my dog would not be testing it out....If you heard of a dog or puppy having heatlh issues with this...show me and I would love to read about it..... The worst thing I heard about this is that it don't work and waste of money...
> I'm pretty sure what ever you feed you dogs, someone will find something wrong on how you feed and what you. The best thing I can say ..... Is stick what works for you and your dogs... I had Dogs my whole life and they all seem to be good how I feed them. The only time I see a issue with feeding is when they don't like something they wont eat...so I play around until I find a feed they like....
> I hope that helps and answer your question....


I would wait until the dog is matured before testing something out, how do you judge if its working or not if the dog is still growing and maturing?? 
Ive heard more bad than good and seen more dogs sick than "buff". Proper feed and exercise will trump that crap any day. 
Just search around, I am not going to look it up for you, but its out there, lots of pups with kidney and liver issues because its just too much for their bodies to handle. 
It doesnt work and is a waste of money lol, like I said, good food and exercise is all your pup needs for now. Even adult dogs will do better on good food and exercise and can/will look amazing without that expensive and often dangerous garbage. Just have to have the dedication to exercise and feed right.

I feed raw. Dogs shouldnt have a choice to "like" or "not like" something lol if you put it down for them they eat it or they dont eat, jmo.


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Still seems like a lot but idk. I would love to see a picture of him, because 5 1/2 cups plus eggs and oil is a lot of calories.
> Youd get better results if you fed just raw but again, your dog lol
> 
> We feed 100% raw here atm.


Hey Pookie...no one has a perfect feed routine....If there was one, I think everyone would be on that diet.. But there is not any, so people feed what works...
Just like Raw... The Vets would be all over you for feeding RAW to your dogs... but it works for you and I'm pretty sure your dogs are healthy and the VETS don't know sh&$...correct? 
:cheers:

As long you not feeding something that is proven (chocolate, Avocado, Grapes and Raisins, Onions and Garlic, etc.) that dogs can't eat...then all we can do is feed what works....


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Still seems like a lot but idk. I would love to see a picture of him, because 5 1/2 cups plus eggs and oil is a lot of calories.
> Youd get better results if you fed just raw but again, your dog lol
> 
> We feed 100% raw here atm.


I love raw diet!
My dogs need the calories, we have a homestead. Tank is probably carrying an extra 3-5, but he's still a pup. At 5 cups he was losing weight. My adult rottie eats less than him, but she's on the diamond extreme athlete. She eats about 3 cups a day, but she carries no extra weight.
These dogs go all day long with a couple naps here, and there. 
Even the little guys take on a lot of calories. Our Jack was just moved over to the diamond EA, the dachshund has a diet similar to tanks in smaller portions without the oil, and he gets 1 egg every other day.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

gsessons said:


> Hey Pookie...no one has a perfect feed routine....If there was one, I think everyone would be on that diet.. But there is not any, so people feed what works...
> Just like Raw... The Vets would be all over you for feeding RAW to your dogs... but it works for you and I'm pretty sure your dogs are healthy and the VETS don't know sh&$...correct?
> :cheers:
> 
> As long you not feeding something that is proven (chocolate, Avocado, Grapes and Raisins, Onions and Garlic, etc.) that dogs can't eat...then all we can do is feed what works....


Did I say anything about a perfect feed routine? Just asking questions because mixing isnt the correct way, just fyi. Better results when you feed properly. 
I honestly dont care what a vet says, they get their education on dog diet and nutrition from dog food companies. They are the wrong people to ask about dog diets and nutritional needs. 
Dogs can eat all those things, doesnt make it good for them or make them healthy  just like over feeding and mixing feeds that shouldnt be mixed......


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Homesteader said:


> I love raw diet!
> My dogs need the calories, we have a homestead. Tank is probably carrying an extra 3-5, but he's still a pup. At 5 cups he was losing weight. My adult rottie eats less than him, but she's on the diamond extreme athlete. She eats about 3 cups a day, but she carries no extra weight.
> These dogs go all day long with a couple naps here, and there.
> Even the little guys take on a lot of calories. Our Jack was just moved over to the diamond EA, the dachshund has a diet similar to tanks in smaller portions without the oil, and he gets 1 egg every other day.


I dont know what homesteading and calories have to do with anything lol but thats very cool you are doing that, looking forward to attempting that soon 

Again I would like to see a picture of this 5 1/2 cup eatin monster lol, but as far as feeding that much kibble, thats just a ton of food.. have you looked into something with less fillers that would be better for the dog since he is having to eat so much food..?

I know when I tried to feed the high drive dogs here a kibble that didnt agree with them I was feeding close to 5 cups to a 50lbs dog... and he just wasnt putting on weight.. might be time to look into something better for him?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Homesteader said:


> I love raw diet!
> My dogs need the calories, we have a homestead. Tank is probably carrying an extra 3-5, but he's still a pup. At 5 cups he was losing weight. My adult rottie eats less than him, but she's on the diamond extreme athlete. She eats about 3 cups a day, but she carries no extra weight.
> These dogs go all day long with a couple naps here, and there.
> Even the little guys take on a lot of calories. Our Jack was just moved over to the diamond EA, the dachshund has a diet similar to tanks in smaller portions without the oil, and he gets 1 egg every other day.


Maybe a higher protein/fat ratio would help. I know that my house mutt is pretty trim for what he is and at 75lbs he only eats 2 cups a day of Acana Wild Prairie... but again he is a house dog. Its just at first read 5.5 cups just seems like ALOT! lol


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Did I say anything about a perfect feed routine? Just asking questions because mixing isnt the correct way, just fyi. Better results when you feed properly.
> I honestly dont care what a vet says, they get their education on dog diet and nutrition from dog food companies. They are the wrong people to ask about dog diets and nutritional needs.
> Dogs can eat all those things, doesnt make it good for them or make them healthy  just like over feeding and mixing feeds that shouldnt be mixed......


That is my point! So I'm pretty sure you got your feeding from over dog owners, experimenting and reading... Obvious it is working for you.. 
I have done the same thing..as you... None of my dogs ever had health issues and I'm not the only one doing what I do...A whole alot of other dog owners do the same thing, because it works for us...So you stick with your feeding and I will stick with mine and thanks for advice....but we can have this talk about feed all day LOL oke: but I understand that everyone has different opions ... I was posting just pics of my pup and I will keep posting while he grows... and if anything health related good or bad I will post... So far at 13 weeks he is at his correct weight and is healthy as can be for puppy...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with everybody above. 5 1/2 cups sounds like A LOT! My male slayer weighed 98 lbs at his last vet check up like 8 months ago. I would say he's well over 100 now. He's got a nice tuck to him but he's not too lean either. Perfect pet weight for him IMO. He gets 2 cups of 4Health whitefish and potato per day. My male Cash is a very active dog and he only gets 3 cups per day. He weighed 80 lbs 2 weeks ago at his checkup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Again I would like to see a picture of this 5 1/2 cup eatin monster lol, but as far as feeding that much kibble, thats just a ton of food.. have you looked into something with less fillers that would be better for the dog since he is having to eat so much food..?
> 
> I know when I tried to feed the high drive dogs here a kibble that didnt agree with them I was feeding close to 5 cups to a 50lbs dog... and he just wasnt putting on weight.. might be time to look into something better for him?


Unfortunately short of driving 2 hours this is the best I can feed that is grain free  
I could go raw diet, but I would cut my own profits. 
Homesteading... our dogs are always on the go, they are not chain dogs, or "house dogs"... just think farm dogs that come in at the end of the night here.

I posted a picture of him on my avatar thing, but haven't set up a photobucket account. He is 22" at the shoulder 90+ lbs heavy in the bone American Bully.
Being a dog person -that should give you a pretty good idea  Sorry I can't do better at the moment. Don't really feel motivated to.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Homesteader said:


> Sorry I can't do better at the moment. Don't really feel motivated to.


That's just .... yeah.

Chewy.com will deliver food to ur door. Hell, u can even set up a schedule as to when they deliver.... and cheaper than stores usually.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

gsessons said:


> That is my point! So I'm pretty sure you got your feeding from over dog owners, experimenting and reading... Obvious it is working for you..
> I have done the same thing..as you... None of my dogs ever had health issues and I'm not the only one doing what I do...A whole alot of other dog owners do the same thing, because it works for us...So you stick with your feeding and I will stick with mine and thanks for advice....but we can have this talk about feed all day LOL oke: but I understand that everyone has different opions ... I was posting just pics of my pup and I will keep posting while he grows... and if anything health related good or bad I will post... So far at 13 weeks he is at his correct weight and is healthy as can be for puppy...


Trial and error mostly. BUT all I am saying is you would get much better results if you fed correctly vs feeding the way you are. 

As for your pup he appears to be overweight but its hard to tell based on the tiny pictures you posted... 
Being a healthy puppy weight is great but being overweight is very hard on their joints, but hard to tell since the pictures are very small.



Homesteader said:


> Unfortunately short of driving 2 hours this is the best I can feed that is grain free
> I could go raw diet, but I would cut my own profits.
> Homesteading... our dogs are always on the go, they are not chain dogs, or "house dogs"... just think farm dogs that come in at the end of the night here.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks. Id say order it online but idk, might not even be worth the cost?? 
But it would probably be better for the dog who isnt doing well on the kibble... and it would be cheaper or easier than driving and paying out the ass for a better one. But its your dog, to each his own. Thats just a ton of kibble and it might be worth the drive if feed costs if he eats less etc. on a better or more agreeable kibble.

I have a dog here who is 23" and 65+ or so, he is not heavy in the bone though lol thats a lot of dog though.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

I can understand I'm coming off as flaky with the pics, but the cable man was out, and stuck his foot through our ceiling -to top it off it was a bad install. So on top of trying to find a contractor (charter is being strict about that) to do the estimate, and fix -our Internet is like wading through syrup.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

If your using the app on your phone it's easy to upload a pic. You don't need a pb account either

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for that I am on a kindle, so the apple app doesn't work, but the Internet should get cleared up -eventually. I'm kinda being a pain in chraters butt, I don't want another tech out to my house until they repair the damage first. 
Sorry OP -way off of topic.
Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm glad to here that! The 4 health is new around here, and our choices are limited. Much more convenient to pick up all my feed at once


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I know people with ribbons and trophies that feed all kinds of food.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Still seems like a lot but idk. I would love to see a picture of him, because 5 1/2 cups plus eggs and oil is a lot of calories.
> Youd get better results if you fed just raw but again, your dog lol
> 
> We feed 100% raw here atm.


How much is your bill per month for raw?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Unfortunately short of driving 2 hours this is the best I can feed that is grain free
> I could go raw diet, but I would cut my own profits.
> Homesteading... our dogs are always on the go, they are not chain dogs, or "house dogs"... just think farm dogs that come in at the end of the night here.
> 
> ...


 HHmmmmm. Where are you homesteading? If it's only two hours to the feed store for good feed , buy four of five bags at once.

You won't like this , but ashcan the Diamond of *any* persuasion , Google
" Diamond dog food recalls" and " Diamond dog food controversies" some time for enlightment on that.

Good dog foods can be location dependent , that's a given. That lack of motivation to always be doing a bit better for your dogs , that's a negative.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Would be nice to have the extra time to take a 2 hour one way trip to anywhere. Lol!
When we go for feed we are also picking up hog, goat, chicken, rabbit, and guinea food. Along with supplies. 4 bags of dog food added on the tab makes for a very expensive trip. 
I agree about the diamond, but 2 need a very high calorie diet, and in our area -premium dog foods availiable to us just don't keep the weight on them. We are very limited to say the least. The nearest pet store is an hour and a half if you book it the whole way. 
So I do what I do, and all of the animals are in excellent health. 
Let me say ahead of time - I am feeding on availability, and by what works for my dogs only. 
My animal nutrition experience is excellent, but not expert. I depend on things like visual condition, and bi-yearly blood work (each dog =yearly)


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Would be nice to have the extra time to take a 2 hour one way trip to anywhere. Lol!
> When we go for feed we are also picking up hog, goat, chicken, rabbit, and guinea food. Along with supplies. 4 bags of dog food added on the tab makes for a very expensive trip.
> I agree about the diamond, but 2 need a very high calorie diet, and in our area -premium dog foods availiable to us just don't keep the weight on them. We are very limited to say the least. The nearest pet store is an hour and a half if you book it the whole way.
> So I do what I do, and all of the animals are in excellent health.
> ...


 Might want to start looking at sled dog diet , and you might want to examine your *actual* expense , you'll feed less with a better feed , consider fat supplementation if your dogs are actually getting so much work across a day that you can't keep weight on them , which can be as simple as adding olive oil to their feed , or cold pressed canola oil.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Might want to start looking at sled dog diet , and you might want to examine your *actual* expense , you'll feed less with a better feed , consider fat supplementation if your dogs are actually getting so much work across a day that you can't keep weight on them , which can be as simple as adding olive oil to their feed , or cold pressed canola oil.


I worked out the feed costs down to how much per day for each dog for 9 different feeds including orijen, and others that are the long drive away based on each dogs needed caloric intake, and conditioning needs (I have 1 who needs grain free for example), and manufacturers claimed caloric content. Although some were cheaper, and some way more expensive -we made a choice, and are happy with it.

I am going to look more into sled dog diets. Thank you for that. It's been so long since I have dealt with sled dogs... well, you know how it goes -sometimes the obvious escapeß us. Wounder if I Can find a source of fresh fish? She's 11, so it would be needed. (HATE, HATE, HATE farmed fish!)
Thanks Man!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Homesteader said:


> I can understand I'm coming off as flaky with the pics, but the cable man was out, and stuck his foot through our ceiling -to top it off it was a bad install. So on top of trying to find a contractor (charter is being strict about that) to do the estimate, and fix -our Internet is like wading through syrup.


I think she thought you were talking about food not pictures lol



mccoypitbulls said:


> nothing wrong with 4 health - i feed it, and have a couple ribbons n trophies from this year alone. Did not do bad last year either n someone try to tell me my dogs aint on point in the show ring, if ya seen em.


No one said there was anything wrong with it, but some dogs dont do well on some kibbles and you end up having to over feed to maintain



Corey209 said:


> How much is your bill per month for raw?


60-80 ish a month. 2 dogs right now, 52lbs/65+lbs.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I think she thought you were talking about food not pictures lol
> 
> No one said there was anything wrong with it, but some dogs dont do well on some kibbles and you end up having to over feed to maintain
> 
> 60-80 ish a month. 2 dogs right now, 52lbs/65+lbs.


Then I'm assuming I can feed my 65 lb dog under $40 a month?

I've been wanting a healthier diet for him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with feeding kibble and raw I know many who do it as I do with my dogs. Raw is way healthier for them but I find with my dogs they lose alot of mass and it is harder to keep weight on with the raw so we feed high quality kibble as well. They do digest at different rates though so we do raw at one meal and kibble at the other . I find it works great for my dogs but to each their own. You won't find everyone agrees with everything so just do what works for your dog. I do agree if you are trying suppliments I would wait until the dog is mature. I personally have not heard anything good about bully max , really alot of fillers in it and you can feed the same viatmins and suppliments cheaper if you just bought them individually. to me 5 cups is alot though , our XL male we had here was around 100lbs unconditioned and he ate like 4 cups a day at full grown, that to me was alot.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> to me 5 cups is alot though , our XL male we had here was around 100lbs unconditioned and he ate like 4 cups a day at full grown, that to me was alot.


Depends on what you're feeding though. Different foods different calories per cup ect.
The guideline on the 4 health bag was I Think (we keep the feeds in airtight containers after they are dusted with DE) something like 4 1/2 or 5 cups. But these guys are really active, and on the suggested they were losing weight. 
So we got to where we are.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Corey209 said:


> Then I'm assuming I can feed my 65 lb dog under $40 a month?
> 
> I've been wanting a healthier diet for him.


Depends on where you shop and what you buy but something like that. Less if you find a co-op and buy in bulk.

PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

never go off the bag recommendations. One thing I was troubled by reading (and I apologize I don't remember which post) was they like a thicker (healthier) dog. thick and Healthy are not the same. Thick usually translates to mean overweight. Healthy should have a good tuck, a couple ribs. Moist people mistakenly think bullies are thick when they are fat. Sad but true. not ALL of course, but a good majority are not even at pet weight. The pictures you posted dont really show your boys size. But at 3 months he seems HUGE to have to feed that much food. i would think its not being absorbed by his body and would think about switching to a different brand because of that alone.

There are a ton of natural supplements that can help your dog and are not made of chemicals like bullymax. Chia seeds, Bee Pollen, coconut oil, fish oil, all have benefits and are a natural supplement for different things.

Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com ships food to your door and it free on order over $50, which Acana and Orijen would be. I also feed Acana, the last couple years my boy has done Amazing on it, so much cheaper than Blue Buffalo cause I do not have to feed nearly as much. I fed 4 cups of BB and I only feed 1 cup of Acana regionals pacifica. Cost saving alone is awesome.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Depends on what you're feeding though. Different foods different calories per cup ect.
> The guideline on the 4 health bag was I Think (we keep the feeds in airtight containers after they are dusted with DE) something like 4 1/2 or 5 cups. But these guys are really active, and on the suggested they were losing weight.
> So we got to where we are.


ya each dog is different. if he was losing weight then maybe needed to be upped. I get that. Have you thought of changing to a better kibble? I always though the crap food they ate more then when they were fed high protein quality food. I noticed a change in how much my dogs ate when they went from diamonds to orijen/ acana. clean up was alot better too less in less out lol.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> ya each dog is different. if he was losing weight then maybe needed to be upped. I get that. Have you thought of changing to a better kibble? I always though the crap food they ate more then when they were fed high protein quality food. I noticed a change in how much my dogs ate when they went from diamonds to orijen/ acana. clean up was alot better too less in less out lol.


At 13 months for my "I need grain free" dog a high protein food is not ideal, but ya I see where you're going with that. He uses the 4 health very well -like I mentioned he poops about once a day,and that's about it even though not an hour goes by we are not outside from 6 a.m. to 9 p.m. Someone mentioned a website where $50+ orders are shipped free, I'm gonna shoot over, and check it out tomorrow  Orijen themselves wanted something like $89.00 shipping per bag when I called them after moving here, so MAYBE, just maybe my buddy can get the food I actually want him on!  Maybe -I would wanna know more about shipping schedules too, I've never ordered in animal food before -truth be told I don't know how I feel about it, but worth looking at. Wow! I appreciate the help I didn't know I was looking for, but got from y'all today! Got a lot of food for thought!


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

ames said:


> Healthy should have a good tuck, a couple ribs.


Picture's don't really do justice but I think my dog fits the description.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think he looks good. Just wanted to make sure as I'm sure you have seen some dogs that are not! lol he is still a puppy too just didn't know what to expect 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I personally think 5.5 cups seems excessive as well. my 40 lb mutt eats 1 cup daily..my 65 lb male eats 2 cups and my 80 lb rott eats 2.5....if i followed the recommendations on the bag they would be huge lol. gosh i cant imagine the food bill...feeding 1 dog the equivalent of all 3 of mine lmao


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems funny to me seeing people telking some one how much to feed their dog. Only an owner knows what their dogs does theough out the day.

So your dog ear s on and weigh what ever and your eat x amount and weighs what ever...
I have a fourty pounder and he eats more when I am working woth him and less when he is resting or in ... off season. 
I get the feed convo. Kinda. 

My last thing is this pup is too young to be giving supps to any way...


----------

